

Ask HN: Surviving Open Plan Offices - anon_complains

So I am presently stuck in an open plan office unable to really concentrate or get as much work done as I would like, leaving me feeling pretty down at the end of nearly every day. How do fellow coders in open environments get their work done? Besides headphones, which I already have in 99% of the time, any tips&#x2F;tricks?
======
chrisbennet
Get in _early_. Yesterday I got in a 4:30 AM, today 5:30 AM. Get lots of work
done before people get in and leave to go kayaking at 3PM... :-)

------
benologist
You don't have to "survive" or accept conditions you don't like. Find a job
and workplace you can enjoy.

~~~
anon_complains
Ok... without revealing too much, let us assume that I do have to "survive".

